# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Jakie witaminy brałyście na początku ciąży?

## Baja

witam, jestem w 6 tygodniu ciąży - lekarz potwierdził i kazał brać "jakieś" witaminy dla ciężarnych. No i tu jestem w kropce, bo nie wiem, jakie będą najlepsze. Czy sam kwas foliowy wystarczy? Czy na początku ciąży trzeba brać inne witaminy niż w 2 i 3 trymestrze?

----------


## Kuba007

Najlepszy kompleks witamin i minerałów dla kobiet w ciąży jaki znam to FEMIBION NATAL. Zawiera poza kwasem foliowym również metafolinę- formę folianów przyswajalną przez wszystkie kobiety. Do końca 12 tygodnia przyjmuj femibion natal 1, natomiast od początku 13 tygodnia femibion natal 2.
"2" zawiera także wielonienasycone kwasy tłuszczowe istotne dla rozwoju mózgu i wzroku dziecka  :Smile: 
Oba preparaty mają pozytywną opinię Ekspertów Polskiego Towarzystwa Ginekologicznego.
Pozdr!

----------


## serafina

ja biorę femibion natal - zawiera już odpowiednią dawkę kwasu foliowego, oprócz tego podstawowe witaminy, m.in. jod. polecił mi go ginekolog.

----------


## Baja

dzięki za informacje! poczytałam w necie o tym Femibionie Natal - okazuje się, że to kiedyś funkcjonowało pod nazwą Feminatal. poczytałam też o tym DHA - nawet nie wiedziałam, że jest coś takiego i jakie to ważne dla rozwoju wzroku i mózgu maluszka. dzięki dziewczyny!

----------


## serafina

*Kuba007* może się obrazić za te "dziewczyny"  :Wink:  
i nie ma za co - ja się sporo naszukałam na początku ciąży informacji o femibionie, bo faktycznie wiele osób go poleca. byłam ciekawa, ile w tym prawdy, ale faktycznie coś w tym jest. i pacjentki go chwalą, i lekarze.

----------


## Baja

no faktycznie, Kuba007 może się obrazić - sorki bardzo drogi Kubo  :Wink:  ale jakoś tak nie pomyślałam, ze panowie się mogą też znać na Femibionie  :Wink:  dzięki jeszcze raz!

----------


## Kuba007

Hehe, nic się nie stało  :Smile:  chętnie służę radą. Pozdrówka

----------


## szarojka

Kobiety, które planują mieć dziecko powinny pamiętać, aby ich dieta była obfita w naturalnie występujący kwas foliowy, a ze lubi on się szybko ulotnić to koniecznie trzeba go uzupełniać folikiem, który jet lekiem jakby co...

----------


## weronilla

To prawda, to lek, który zapobiega wadom wrodzonym. Czytałam, ze z pożywienia do organizmu trafia zaledwie 30% kwasu foliowego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja na początku ciązy zażywałam tylko kwas foliowy, kompleks witaminowy dopiero w dalszym okresie, był to Matruelle Pharmaton. Za to na początku lekarz zasugerował stosowanie Lactovaginalu, jako profilaktyka infekcji intymnych, o które w ciąży nie trudno.

----------


## szaza

Na początku ciąży a raczej jeszcze przed zapłodnieniem ważne jest przyjmowanie kwasu foliowego ponieważ chroni on dziecko od wad wrodzonych cewy nerwowej

----------


## xrosa

Wady te są straszne, także prawda, lepiej zapobiegać i brać ten folik nawet jeśli nie planuje się dziecka, bo nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy zajdzie się w ciąże, w życiu różnie bywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam ja juz jestem w 32 tyg ciazy i od poczatku biore caly czas Pharmaton Matruelle jak dla mnie jest on ok. wszystko zawiera co powinno. ja akurat kupuje 60 kapsulek bo jest lepiej starcza na 2 mies no a kosztuje tak on do 69zl

----------


## AldonaS

Witam, ja profilaktycznie brałam już od jakiegoś czasu kwas foliowy, niedawno się dowiedziałam, że jestem w ciąży. Miałam dopiero jedną wizytę. Lekarz nić mi na razie nie zalecał poza kwasem.

----------


## rosalinda

Ja od samego początku brałam kwas foliowy i prenalen. Potem jak zaczęłam karmić to prenalen laktacja, byłam zadowolona to nie miało sensu zmieniać, z resztą do tej pory dojadam witaminy mimo, że nie karmię już.

----------


## mamusianatusi

a co am w składzie ten prenalen laktacja? czym się różni od witamin dla kobiet w ciąży i karmiących?

----------


## martex

Tu cała lista witamin i minerałów w nim zawartych:
Składnik	1 tabletka zawiera
Biotyna	25 mcg (50%)
Kwas foliowy	100 mcg (50%)
Kwas pantotenowy	3 mg (50%)
Niacyna (EN)	8 mg (50%)
Tiamina	0,55 mg (50%)
Witamina B12	1,25 mcg (50%)
Ryboflawina	0,7 mg (50%)
Witamina B6	0,7 mg (50%)
Witamina C	70 mg (87.5 %)
Witamina E (alfa- ET)	6 mg (50%)
Witamina D3	5 mcg (100%)
Witamina A (ER)	400 mcg (50%)
Wapń	150 mg (18,75%)
Cynk

----------


## martex

Tu cała lista witamin i minerałów w nim zawartych:
Składnik	1 tabletka zawiera
Biotyna	25 mcg (50%)
Kwas foliowy	100 mcg (50%)
Kwas pantotenowy	3 mg (50%)
Niacyna (EN)	8 mg (50%)
Tiamina	0,55 mg (50%)
Witamina B12	1,25 mcg (50%)
Ryboflawina	0,7 mg (50%)
Witamina B6	0,7 mg (50%)
Witamina C	70 mg (87.5 %)
Witamina E (alfa- ET)	6 mg (50%)
Witamina D3	5 mcg (100%)
Witamina A (ER)	400 mcg (50%)
Wapń	150 mg (18,75%)
Cynk

----------


## cellonka

Na początku ciąży, a nawet jeszcze na kilka miesięcy przed planowaniem to najważniejszy jest kwas foliowy w formie leku, inne witaminy mozna sobie darować lub dostarczać w diecie.

----------


## Suzzi

> Na początku ciąży, a nawet jeszcze na kilka miesięcy przed planowaniem to najważniejszy jest kwas foliowy w formie leku, inne witaminy mozna sobie darować lub dostarczać w diecie.


podobno co najmniej 3 miesiące wcześniej trzeba przyjmować kwas foliowy, zanim się zajdzie w ciąże
Ale coś słyszałam, że panowie też powinni go przyjmować, wiecie na co im ten kwas?

----------


## emiliiii

Jeśli są trudności z zapłodnieniem to panowie owszem mogą brać folik bo poprawia on jakość nasienia i ruchliwość plemników, a to może pomóc w zajściu w ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Mam takie pytanie. Byłam na wizycie jakiś czas temu u ginekologa i po zrobieniu usg powiedział, że może byc to wczesna ciąża, albo co gorsze może byc puste jajo płodowe. Wczoraj 8.10.14r. zrobiłam test i wyszły dwie kreski bardzo dobrze widoczne. Co to tak naprawde może znaczyc ? Czy przy pustym jaju może byc pozytywny test ? Czy po prostu zarodek sie rozwinął i stąd pozytywny wynik ? Prosze o odpowiedź, bo wizyte mam dopiero pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia, a jestem już dosc bardzo zniecierpliwiona. Z góry dziekuje.

----------


## Kepnerka

> Jeśli są trudności z zapłodnieniem to panowie owszem mogą brać folik bo poprawia on jakość nasienia i ruchliwość plemników, a to może pomóc w zajściu w ciążę.


To prawda - ta witamina potrzebna jest w ogole każdemu i dobrze dbać o jej poziom. Kobiety starajace sie o dziecko i tatusiowe to szczegółnie mogą o to zadbać i zaopatrzyć sie w Folik  :Smile:

----------


## Kepnerka

> Jeśli są trudności z zapłodnieniem to panowie owszem mogą brać folik bo poprawia on jakość nasienia i ruchliwość plemników, a to może pomóc w zajściu w ciążę.


To prawda - ta witamina potrzebna jest w ogole każdemu i dobrze dbać o jej poziom. Kobiety starajace sie o dziecko i tatusiowe to szczegółnie mogą o to zadbać i zaopatrzyć sie w Folik  :Smile:

----------


## cyntia

Przecież folik to podstawa, jest znany i sprawdzony od lat, skutecznie chroni dzieci przed strasznymi wadami jak wodogłowie, bezmózgowie i co gorsza rozszczep kręgosłupa. Zajęcza warga też może być skutkiem niedoboru folianów.

----------


## julitttta

Dlatego właśnie kobiety w wieku rozrodczym poza dietą bogatą w kwas foliowy powinny przyjmować 0,4 mg kwasu foliowego dziennie bo z diety za wiele nie trafi do organizmu

----------


## stefa

Ja sobie nie wyobrażam aby kobieta w wieku rozrodczym, kiedy może zajść w ciążę w każdej chwili lekceważyła zażywanie kwasu foliowego. Przecież to podstawa i w sumie obowiązek, jeśli zdrowie dziecka leży na sercu

----------


## zebraszka

W trakcie przygotowań do ciąży kwas foliowy to podstawa. Najlepiej przyjmować go już 3 miesiące przed poczęciem dziecka, bez żadnego ociągania się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przecież folik to podstawa, jest znany i sprawdzony od lat, skutecznie chroni dzieci przed strasznymi wadami jak wodogłowie, bezmózgowie i co gorsza rozszczep kręgosłupa. Zajęcza warga też może być skutkiem niedoboru folianów.


To prawda, że znany i ceniony, ale nie doceniany moim zdaniem. Folik trzeba brać całe życie, a nie tylko w ciąży  :Smile:  Poprawia humor podobno  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

folik to podstawa, od początku albo i wcześniej jeśli się planuje ciążę. Na samym początku ciąży brałam Lactovaginal, na witaminy z kwasu foliowego przeszłam pod koniec 2go m-ca. Ważne żeby witaminy miały kwasy omega-dla rozwoju układu nerwowego, ale można też dokupić same kwasy do zwykłego zestawu witamin..

----------


## Kepnerka

No jasne - folik to podstawa, bo kwas foliowy jest bardzo ważną witaminą dla zdrowia mamy i dziecka zwłaszcza na początku ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie tylko w trakcie ciąży, ważne też aby go przyjmować w czasie karmienia i wtedy kiedy narażamy się na nadmierne jego wypłukiwanie, bądź nie możemy go wystarczająco dostarczać z pożywieniem

----------


## szaraa

Kwas foliowy wypłukuje z organizmu nawet herbata, to dla pewności i zdrowia możesz jeść jedną średnią pomarańczę dziennie i jedną tabletkę folika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo łatwo wypłukiwany jest z organizmu kwas foliowy to prawda, a jego przyjmowanie w formie leku wskazane jest właściwie w każdym wieku, bo jak nie niedobory w diecie to antykoncepcja hormonalna, solarium i zawsze coś.

----------


## zyta

Podobno potrzebuje go każda komórka naszego ciała dlatego wskazany jest w każdym wieku, bo nawet chroni od miażdżycy i innych chorób, nawet niektórych nowotworów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiadomo, że najważniejszy jest kwas foliowy w trakcie ciąży, ale nie tylko wtedy należy go przyjmować.

----------


## kiria

W ciąży jest najważniejszy, to prawda, ale tak normalnie to potrzebny jest każdemu  ponieważ chroni od groźnych chorób i zapobiega zawałom.

----------


## jaszka

Mój lekarz też mówi, ze nasz organizm potrzebuje kwasu foliowego przez całe życie, także śmiało można go brać bez przerwy bez obaw o przedawkowanie. Niewchłonięta część kwasu foliowego jest wykorzystywana przez bakterie jelitowe, też z pożytkiem dla naszego zdrowia.

----------


## Gumisiowa

Dokładnie - kwas foliowy nie tylko potrzebny jest w trakcie ciazy, ale jak wspomniala moja poprzedniczka przez całe życie. Nacisk w ciazy kładzie sie dlatego, że mozemy dzieki niemu uchronic nasze dziecko przed wadami cewy nerwowej. Ja obecnie w ciazy nie jestem, ale karmie piersią i zażywam synetyczny kwas w tabletkach o nazwie folik.

----------


## iwuszka

I dobrze robisz, bo folik zapobiega tez depresji, obniża ryzyko przedwczesnego porodu, chroni od anemii itp  Także to prawda, że jest niezbędny w naszej diecie i tabletkach.

----------


## pufa

W ciąży potrzebnych jest wiele witamin, ale też niektóre mogą zaszkodzić, chociażby tak jak wit. A. Dlatego grunt to odpowiednia dieta  :Smile:  jeżeli w badaniach wykazane zostaną jakieś niedobory wówczas lekarz poleca konkretny preparat z odpowiednią dla kobiety dawką, jedyne co mozna przyjmować bez konsultacji to kwas foliowy, im wcześniej tym lepiej

----------

